# Family Portrait of seven



## TP328 (Mar 5, 2009)

So, I have a shoot tomorrow in my studio with a family of seven.  Mom, dad and five children (ages 10 down).  Wondering if anyone has some ideas for positioning and/or lighting.  Looking for some classic and some different ideas.  Any help would be appreciated.  The shoot will be done in my studio stobes with lightboxes is what I am using.  Thanks all!


----------



## AlexColeman (Mar 5, 2009)

Look at plenty of bounce, go for a classic pose, then get a few natural ones.


----------



## rufus5150 (Mar 5, 2009)

Ooops. Ignore.


----------



## JerryPH (Mar 5, 2009)

2 hints and one free piece of advice:

1. Lighting, lighting, lighting!  
Getting 7 people in one shot without shadows is not easy.

2. Pose
Getting 5 people to not have one covering the light, shading the face of another is complex and challenging.  Watch the poses/positions.

3. Free advice:
If you understand lighting, how it works and how to take advantage of it... you would know all about #1 and #2 and how to avoid this... learn about lighting... start with Strobist and focus on Lighting 101 and 102.


----------

